

Static Web Framework for Node.js - Asset Rack - techpines
http://asset-rack.org

======
drinchev
Nice project. I have several questions :

1\. Does this

`Asset Rack is not a build a tool. It never writes files to disk, there is no
"build step". Everything happens "just in time".`

means that it will compile my assets on every request with no cache?

2\. Can you be more specific how can someone contribute to your project by
creating external modules? Your tutorial link is 404.

[https://github.com/techpines/asset-rack-
new/tree/master/lib#...](https://github.com/techpines/asset-rack-
new/tree/master/lib#extending-the-asset-class)

